# Seeking recommendation for unmetered VPS



## Amitz (Mar 6, 2014)

Dear all,

I am seeking your recommendation for an unmetered VPS with the following specs:

1 shared CPU core

256-512 MB RAM

20 GB Disk Space

unmetered bandwidth on a shared 1 Gbps port

Uptime does not have to be perfect, but reasonably reliable.

Neither does Location matter for the moment, nor does budget.

I would, of course, love to get it as cheap as possible, but there is no fixed budget yet. This VPS will only serve as a file server to deliver a monthly archive of a website. This is legal adult stuff, no DMCA to be expected (Have not seen any in the 8 years that the website exists). I have no idea about the possible bandwidth usage, but the archive will have around 10 GB of data and may get downloaded by dozens of people each day. It is well possible that the usage drops as soon as the first wave is through.

Do you have any recommendation for me? Would be highly appreciated!

Best regards

Amitz


----------



## Nett (Mar 6, 2014)

Based on my search on LET I found the following offers:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/22955/usa-germany-russia-xen-based-unmetered-linux-vps-512mb-ram-30gb-hdd-6-m/p1

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/22501/us-uk-cloud-vps-vm-high-availability-cloud-storage-superior-performance-free-ipv6/p1


----------



## Amitz (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you, Nett!


the second offer contains a fair-share policy which is perfectly fine but renders the term "unmetered" a bit vague.


The first one matches specs and budget is just fine with their coupon code. Does anyone have experience with NQhost.com?


Well, wait - I just saw that NQhost.com "only" gives access to 100 mbit per container. I would love to to be able to burst higher.


----------



## Nett (Mar 6, 2014)

Fair share means you can't use the whole 1Gbps port speed 100% of the time.


----------



## raindog308 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nett said:


> Fair share means you can't use the whole 1Gbps port speed 100% of the time.


...if you could, that'd be ~320TB a month.


----------



## mojeda (Mar 6, 2014)

http://afterburst.com/ they used to go by the name of FanaticalVPS before rackspace went after the name. I used them when they were only in Germany and were ok, haven't tried them in over a year and they are now in the USA.

Their lowest plan:

1GB RAM

2 CPU Cores

30 GB HDD

Unmetered Traffic

1000 MBit Port

$10/month


----------



## Nett (Mar 6, 2014)

OP needs 256-512MB RAM


----------



## ndelaespada (Mar 6, 2014)

Try @


----------



## concerto49 (Mar 6, 2014)

I really don't think you need unmetered bandwidth and this shouldn't be the way to go.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 6, 2014)

KVM, 512MB RAM, 20GB drive, unlimited data traffic, Amsterdam, 5.55 euros https://www.tilaa.com/ 

(very positive reviews --> http://www.ispgids.com/ervaringen/tilaa )



> Does anyone have experience with NQhost.com?


According to google skiddies like them.


----------



## Ever Smile Hosting (Apr 3, 2014)

I suggested to HVH. they have good plan in their price.

i have been with them for few years and no problem


----------



## Tom_WebhostingUK LTD (Apr 23, 2014)

You can look for companies providing SSD Cloud VPS with unmetered bandwidth. These servers are reliable, scalable and performance oriented as compared to normal VPS.


----------



## kcaj (Apr 30, 2014)

Consider whether you really need unlimited bandwidth. I've found in the past the providers offering unlimited bandwidth usually have slow servers. I guess they attract the disk heavy torrent market..


----------



## vps24.net (May 4, 2014)

We are providing unlimited traffic for our vps`es.

regs

http://www.vps24.net


----------



## switsys (May 4, 2014)

vps24.net said:


> We are providing unlimited traffic for our vps`es.


How exiting!


----------



## Amitz (May 4, 2014)

Just a small update: I ended up by renting a dedicated server at online.net (mainly for other purposes, this model here: http://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedibox-lt2k14) and it comes with quite a lot of bandwidth so it is hosting the archive too now. Works quite well, I am heavily impressed of what I receive for a very small price from them.


----------

